# Livestream- Knife sharpening at JKI



## JBroida (Sep 11, 2012)

http://twitcam.com/c0i48


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally got to see the wheel in action!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 11, 2012)

back up and running again
http://twitcam.com/c0lsl


----------



## markenki (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool! So that's how you use the wheel. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 11, 2012)

http://twitcam.com/c0mfb


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 11, 2012)

Darnit! I missed the wheel...


----------



## markenki (Sep 11, 2012)

It's coming up again...


----------



## steeley (Sep 11, 2012)

That was cool THANKS JON.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 11, 2012)

among other things today, i turned this:






into this:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice job with the deba. Consitent bevel all the way and nice finish. Huge difference!


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 11, 2012)

Gah, my apple says it requires an adobe.


----------



## Tatsuya (Sep 12, 2012)

JBroida said:


> back up and running again
> http://twitcam.com/c0lsl


What's going on here around the 2-minute mark? Looks like a small natty you might you to build slurry along the sides of the knife.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 12, 2012)

JBroida said:


> among other things today, i turned this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first thought is that you turned three knives into one. I was like, "What is this, Zelda?"

Then I noticed the ferrule notch on the Deba and chuckled to myself. I've got one of those!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

livestream up again
http://twitcam.com/c0vbb


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

short break for cleaning up water and refilling tank


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 12, 2012)

that's not how I expected you to use the big wheel...I thought you would be using the curved side and wondered how you would keep surfaces flat/convex vs concave.

What were you doing to that blade? Looked like you were maybe polishing/rounding the spine at one point?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

i had to reshape the blade... thats what i was doing.

Everyone asks about the stone and why i use it this way. In japan there are two types of stones used in knifemaking/sharpening... one vertical (like what you had in mind) and one like mine. The vertical one is used more for rough shaping and the ura. The one like i have is used for the bevel and preparing for final sharpening. Its also used when makers do sharpening or repair. Since i'm not making blades here (yet), i use this stone.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 12, 2012)

JBroida said:


> *(yet)*



Awesome.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## schanop (Sep 12, 2012)

Would you call this a deba with mioroshi hatsuke? Recalled you talked about this a while ago.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

not quite... what we had talked about was mioroshi with deba hatsuke, but this is more like an ai-deba.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

back to sharpening again...
http://twitcam.com/c0xnc


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn you flash!


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 12, 2012)

Loving the stone action. I am just wondering how you keep it flat. Do you use a DMT, like with a stationary stone?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

no... keeping it flat is a skill in and of itself... i use an axe


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

back up with some regular stone sharpening
http://twitcam.com/c0ymn


----------



## JBroida (Sep 12, 2012)

back up again... starting from uraoshi


----------



## schanop (Sep 12, 2012)

Permanent google hang out would have been easier, wouldn't it?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 12, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Since i'm not making blades here (yet)



Gosh... pretty soon he'll have Broida Hamono going, with his own Gesshin Broida line commissioned.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning now, over here in Seoul. I wake up, check emails, and find the sharpening livestream is on! Very soothing. Time to make coffee.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 12, 2012)

I myself like Justin.tv. The only draw back I have against it is they cater to Iphones.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2012)

schanop said:


> Permanent google hang out would have been easier, wouldn't it?



google hangout limits the number of people that can interact and also it goes 2 ways, so i also have to pay attention to people instead of just sharpening... maybe if they make some new options i will go that route... quality on google is better for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

This live stream thingy.... I have to censor Jon's language so much. Every time he curses and use F words, you guys should come and slap him!


----------



## schanop (Sep 14, 2012)

how about cracking a whip? or a side of a wooden ruler on a knuckle?


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds like it's time of a "curse jar"!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

How about the belt from our original apron + cursing jar!


----------



## Tatsuya (Sep 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This live stream thingy.... I have to censor Jon's language so much. Every time he curses and use F words, you guys should come and slap him!


HAHA, that is awesome. I'm gonna watch more, if for nothing else, to hear some cussing.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 15, 2012)

heh....sounds pretty typical for back-of-the-house types...Gordon Ramsey proves that (sarcasm...kinda).


----------



## JBroida (Sep 15, 2012)

yeah... years of cooking will mess with your sense of whats ok and whats not


----------

